# First day with my TTS



## NoelTTS (Mar 26, 2015)

So finally collected the car today after 4 and a half months of waiting.

Beautifully prepared by the dealer, no odd labels sticking out of rear seats, or any other defects.



















First job was to go round to the local trye shop and get winter tyres put on as it is compulsory here from November 15th.



















Really looking forward to driving it in the hills around here. Weather forecast for the next 10 days is dry. :lol:


----------



## johnny_hungus (Jun 14, 2009)

Gorgeous looking car, congratulations mate


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Lovely colour,the DG, enjoy !


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Superb colour choice


----------



## Sweetz (Sep 17, 2015)

Yep, agree with the comments on the colour, looks great.


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Looks great!! What date can the regular tyres go back on?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## NoelTTS (Mar 26, 2015)

sherry13 said:


> Looks great!! What date can the regular tyres go back on?
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Thanks Sherry, and everyone else of course. 

Summer tyres will go back on after April 15th. I will likely get new alloys for the summer so that I have 2 full sets and can then do the change myself when the following winter comes. Its not so good to keep replacing the tyres on the same set of alloys.


----------



## adm0101 (Sep 3, 2015)

ordered close to the same.

more pics!


----------



## adm0101 (Sep 3, 2015)

what tire setup did you go with?


----------



## Pugliese (Aug 4, 2010)

Super jealous, the hills south of Asti must be a dream to drive around


----------



## NoelTTS (Mar 26, 2015)

Pugliese said:


> Super jealous, the hills south of Asti must be a dream to drive around


Yes indeed. There are several great routes down to the Med from here across the hills. Autumn colours make the place look on fire at the moment.


----------



## NoelTTS (Mar 26, 2015)

adm0101 said:


> what tire setup did you go with?


I went with Michelin Alpin Pilot PA4 which came out top on the tyre reviews I read. 245/40 R18.

I also discovered how much cheaper it is to order tyres on line now (been a long time since I had to buy such things), get them delivered to a local tyre shop and have them fitted for a small extra charge. I saved almost 300 Euros doing it that way.

I used Tirendo in Italy, but they have a UK site too.


----------



## AdamA9 (Jul 8, 2011)

I'd consider getting winter tyres but I'd have to buy the alloys, too. I don't think they come in 255/30/20 [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## NoelTTS (Mar 26, 2015)

adm0101 said:


> ordered close to the same.
> 
> more pics!


Here you go!


----------



## Samoa (Apr 4, 2014)

AdamA9 said:


> I'd consider getting winter tyres but I'd have to buy the alloys, too. I don't think they come in 255/30/20 [smiley=bomb.gif]


I run 19" summers, 17" winters as it's used both in UK & Europe. Might not look quite as pretty, but can often pick up a good second hand set for between £450-600 with 7mm of tread (u need minimum of 4mm with winters, so suggest avoid anything below 6mm to make worthwhile)

I even managed to pick up some V spokes with +7mm Dunlop M&S in 2014 for £225 on eBay. No cuts, bulges or repairs, though now's premium time... good hunting

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CarlV6TT (Nov 26, 2012)

Gorgeous car.

I'm going to be tearing my hair out waiting for this. :?


----------

